# stance width



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

center of each binding plate is correct....yet, you fail to provide us with facts as you have no idea what width it was.

Experiment, make sure you keep a record. I always measure. I am 6.3 210, expert, pow hunter and ride between a 23-23.5 on a Barracuda 161, supermodel 164, malolo 166, and also a directional NUG.

Over the years I have gradually widened my stance and feel better on bigger jumps and have more power. 

Too wide is bad.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Stance varies from rider to rider and there is no magic equation (like fitting your shoulders in your bindings). It depends on height, weight, directionality of your board, what you ride and just the overall feel of the set-up. I would lay your board on the ground, without bindings and just step your two feet on it. Note where your feet land, mark that, and use it as your starting point for stance width. A good rule of thumb is to start out with the bindings just a little more than shoulder width apart and see how it feels. 

Once you have a stance that feels good while riding, measure from the center or one binding to the center of the next, that's your stance width.

Good luck!


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to see a lot of online articles that advised to measure from your kneecap to the floor and add an inch. That would put me in the 20-21" range but I feel most comfortable with my default board setup which is a 22". Try that technique and just move apart after a few runs until you feel comfortable, it's fairly easy to tell.

Btw, I'm 5'9" and ride a 155 as well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

doron said:


> I used to see a lot of online articles that advised to measure from your kneecap to the floor and add an inch. That would put me in the 20-21" range but I feel most comfortable with my default board setup which is a 22". Try that technique and just move apart after a few runs until you feel comfortable, it's fairly easy to tell.
> 
> Btw, I'm 5'9" and ride a 155 as well.


I despise online sizing articles like this. It's the same exact reason why that horrible "board should reach your chin" advice is stupid. You and I could be the same weight, boot size, and height, but that does not mean we have the same anatomy. Who's to say my shins aren't as long or longer than yours? 

I'm not bashing you doron, I'm bashing the countless people who write these sizing guides.

Stance is highly dependent on the specific rider. Just start from reference points on the inserts if there are any. If no reference point is provided, this is how I would do it:

Do a little hop and land defensively next to your board. Act as though someone is charging at you and you are getting into that defensive stance to brace yourself. Now mount your bindings to mimic that stance width.

Narrow or widen your stance accordingly. Sometimes, you'll know right away when it's uncomfortable just by strapping in on the carpet. Other times, you'll have to ride it to know. Just bring your tool with you to the mountain and make adjustments accordingly.


----------

